# Surprise visitor



## Zxsong (Feb 25, 2014)

Upon close inspection on the newt tank I found a weird colored bubble and it turned out to be able to move on its own. I have no idea what it is (maybe a snail)! I removed it from the tank carefully and put it in a dish with water. What ever this is can it co-exist with newts? Should I put it back? I took a picture and I tried to make it clear, I also drew a picture of what it looks like in case the picture is blurry (excuse my drawing skills. So much for me being an art student!) 

Please let me know what this thing is!


Thanks! 


Body and shell (I think) is clear.


----------



## ascott (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...on-marine_molluscs_of_Great_Britain;1984;1488

do any of these look like what you have there??


----------



## Zxsong (Feb 25, 2014)

It's way too small to tell at this point unfortunately. I see a clear snail with black dots for eyes and a clear shell with few brownish tan yellow dots.


----------



## Laura Currado (Feb 26, 2014)

Definitely a baby snail...and if you have one, you'll likely soon find more. I poured boiling water in an effort to rid my tank of snails; missed one egg-sack and was quickly re-infested. Don't know thew they co-exist w/ newts (Google it), but I used Clown Loaches and then a goldfish to finally kill all my snails.
However, it might be a beneficial thing for your vivarium...


----------



## Zxsong (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! That's what i was thinking but if it gets out of hand I'll have to have a snail massacre. Snails seem to destroy plants and we have a couple in with them (anacharis) and they're starting to look a little funky.. 



Laura Currado said:


> Definitely a baby snail...and if you have one, you'll likely soon find more. I poured boiling water in an effort to rid my tank of snails; missed one egg-sack and was quickly re-infested. Don't know thew they co-exist w/ newts (Google it), but I used Clown Loaches and then a goldfish to finally kill all my snails.
> However, it might be a beneficial thing for your vivarium...


----------

